# Anti Bullying Awareness Walk in Indianapolis



## xjohnhakx (Jul 27, 2012)

Anti bullying rally Saturday July 28th. The rally point is the East side of the Indiana Statehouse at 6:00pm from the state house to Monument Circle. I believe I heard they were planning on marching to Veteran's Memorial Plaza directly thereafter.

The rally was planned by Dynasty and his mother. They request that the rally/march be non-violent and not be a protest per se. They were hoping to have it be an "informative/educational" rally.

They also asked for somebody to bring a bullhorn for them to borrow during the event. They have scheduled speakers and events. Sorry for the short notice. See you all there! Solidarity!

Just so everyone is aware, the main organizer behind this is one of our local heroes. Her daughter was the victim of severe bullying. The mom made numerous reports to the school board as well as to the army of the Oligarchs (IMPD.)

The school board did as per their norm, nothing. The IMPD did less than nothing. To ensure the safety of their daughter, the parents sold their home and moved to a different district.

Please show your support and send an invite to everybody!


----------

